# typed Stat Dec?



## suzannah (Mar 10, 2011)

I've downloaded the Australian statutory declaration forms, in word format. I assume it would be fine to type out our relationship stories then sign them by hand in front of someone?


----------



## raymp (Dec 29, 2010)

suzannah said:


> I've downloaded the Australian statutory declaration forms, in word format. I assume it would be fine to type out our relationship stories then sign them by hand in front of someone?


You can download in PDF formatand type into the form and print it. But you cannot save the form to computer.
It must be done with a JP


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, typing out and then signing the declaration with a relevant witness is OK.


----------



## mattoau (Mar 24, 2010)

raymp said:


> You can download in PDF format and type into the form and print it. But you cannot save the form to computer.
> It must be done with a JP


It is a shame that the people creating the forms do not electronically enable us to fill in the forms and save them. It's a form, what else are you supposed to do with it anyway???

I've just been having the same trouble and after searching around found a program called Foxit Reader. This allows you to type into and save a pdf file for sending or to print later.

However there is one caveat. It has crashed on me a couple of times so save often.


----------

